# Is this the Perfect DOM face?



## Shodredux (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

again, i don't rate chad


----------



## Almu (Mar 16, 2020)

No, this is


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 16, 2020)

a. left


----------



## fakemeta. (Mar 16, 2020)

machine learnings me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 310775
> 
> No, this is


you is espagnoles ?


----------



## Shodredux (Mar 16, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> machine learnings me


Not machine learning lol , I morphed it


----------



## fakemeta. (Mar 16, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> machine learnings me


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> a. left
> View attachment 310783


Long midface


----------



## Almu (Mar 16, 2020)

streege said:


> you is espagnoles ?


Just spanish class


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Mar 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 310775
> 
> No, this is


ogre midface and nigger lips


----------



## Almu (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Long midface


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> Cope


how? we're talking ideal here


----------



## Almu (Mar 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> how? we're talking ideal here


Doesnt look long tho


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 16, 2020)

Almu said:


> Doesnt look long tho


I'm not talking the op but the guy who posted the DOM face next to the feminine one


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

@OwlGod


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> @OwlGod


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 310791


ideal looks


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 16, 2020)

Shodredux said:


>


Yes indeed son


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 16, 2020)

Too square


----------



## Shodredux (Mar 16, 2020)

mattzdeb said:


> Too square


Did you expect it to be round???


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> View attachment 310791


thats a morph right?


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 16, 2020)

mattzdeb said:


> Too square


Square is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> thats a morph right?



Yes, my sig





















It's from studies (too lazy to post it now)


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 16, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Yes, my sig
> 
> View attachment 310811
> View attachment 310812
> ...


im talking about the ramirez pic bro
or were u just talking about how you made his face mroe dom


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 16, 2020)

DOM gives you oldcel jaw


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Shodredux (Mar 16, 2020)

Should I make an androgynous face morph?


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Mar 16, 2020)

Alban said:


> View attachment 310778


Gigamogger


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 16, 2020)

Xander578 said:


> @OwlGod


Is that a morph
Nvm


----------



## cardiologist (Mar 17, 2020)

Alban said:


> View attachment 310778



Jordan G. O'Pry?


----------



## Rift (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Aizen (Mar 23, 2020)

Shodredux said:


>


Looks like Andreas...


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 23, 2020)

no. the most dominant/intimidating faces arent usually the best looking either.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 23, 2020)

Shodredux said:


>


His chin lacks of height but yeah....he isnt perfect DOM face but he has good example of DOM face


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 23, 2020)

Zidane and Kratos mog him


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 23, 2020)

did you use my avi?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Mar 23, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Yes, my sig
> 
> View attachment 310811
> View attachment 310812
> ...


ouch. average man is almost as far from women as from dom​


----------



## Wiizero (Nov 29, 2021)

Xander578 said:


> @OwlGod


Did you find this morph from Edge on discord by any chance?


----------

